# 30c /sq/f for high quality



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey guys i just wanted to get some feed back from a new contractor I'm working for.

this is very high quality work and a class 5 finish at the end

the house I'm starting is probably around a 5 mil house I'm doing the basement about 10000 sq/f of board space 10' foot ceilings some 12' ceilings
left me a high joint all the way around and taping stairway and elevator shaft!!

getting 30c a sq/f and 50c per paper metal bead but the trade off is they supply the mud for the corners and i install.

this job includes pre fill all joints as well

southern ontario as well



was wanting to see if you guys think this price is fair, i think it should be a bit higher with the quality.. thinking about saying screw it to the contractor after this job??


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

BNW TAPING said:


> Hey guys i just wanted to get some feed back from a new contractor I'm working for.
> 
> this is very high quality work and a class 5 finish at the end
> 
> ...


For normal finishing this is the average of taping new houses here, thats why i dont do new full houses. 

I usually do reno and new basements less than 8ft high. 

You mentioned level 5 finish thats 0.25 extra /sqf! 

0.55 /sqft is minimum. And before 7 years they used to charge $ 1 for linear ft for beads so at least should stay as is!! 

This what i think is minimum but its your call my friend. 

Best wishes.


----------



## MagicCityDrywall (Oct 10, 2013)

yikes


----------



## MagicCityDrywall (Oct 10, 2013)

per coat errrr???


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MagicCityDrywall said:


> per coat errrr???


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm-ESEfxpgU


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

That seems a little low for a level 5 finish I usually charge that for level 4 as you guys would put just labor


----------



## MagicCityDrywall (Oct 10, 2013)

boomtown is not my neck of the woods, sure it doesn't hurt me. If your doing fine quality work, better be getting pd for doing it well bc evvvveryone else is


----------

